# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Легализация и лицензии ПО

## Helg

Проблемы с законом и головняк для сисадминов вызвала волна проверок лицензий на ПО
подбор статей 
http://www.computerra.ru/features/311275/ 
http://www.cnews.ru/reviews/index.sh...7/03/23/241805
http://www.rfsi.ru/node/13
http://www.intellect-ltd.ru/?set=con...1&pag=1&page=1
У кого есть плачевный опыт общения с отделом "К" прошу сюда

----------


## DEL

смотрят только лицензии microsoft и 1С?
или на пакеты ADOBE тоже требуют?
где можно взять подешевле лицензионную винду и msoffice персоналок так на 12 ?

----------


## Helg

С моего опыта, пока добрались до винды и иногда вопросы про MSoffice возникают. В основном служители фемиды старательно ищут наклейки с ключом и productID, который на закладке Общие myComp вываливается, его и сверяют...
__________________________________________________  _________
Опять приходит с обыском конвой, опять нашли под полом пулемёт. 
Я думал, это тот же - нет, другой... Какая сволочь их туда кладёт?!

----------

